# My $6.04 stakeout/push pole



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't know how much I'll end up using this so instead of buying one I made this out of a few pieces of 3/4" PVC. 




























And strapped to the side of my yak.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Youll find u might be cutting that down befoe long


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Problem is Im 6' tall Jerry lol. What if Im pushing in 3' of water?

I figured longer was better to start with anyway incase I cut it too short lol.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

How long did you make it, 9 feet? I think I probably need to make me one of those. I like the way the handle at the top looks. Good work!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Dang I thought I need a 20 footer.
joe


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

It's 9'6". I just bought a 10' piece and cut 4 2" pieces off to make the handle portion so it leaves the whole thing about 9'6".


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Plug up the tip or you'll get bottom mud and scum all over the place when you pull it up!!
GB


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea I need to figure that one out lol


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

That looks great. How much flex does that long section of PVC have?

Just stuff or glue a piece of pool noodle in the hole to plug it.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

That's an idea. It does flex I'd say a little more than a stick it pole. I guess of you wanted less flex you could always use 1" PVC. That would still fit through a scupper hole for those that don't have a anchor trolley.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Problem is Im 6' tall Jerry lol. What if Im pushing in 3' of water?
> 
> I figured longer was better to start with anyway incase I cut it too short lol.


LOL well I'm 6'1" but I don't stand in my yak very often and usualy in 3 ft or less , I use a 5 ft peice to stake out but I'm looking at YakAttacks new pole . All of us have tried ideas on things some work some don't , still trying to get my cart frame to work . Try getting some of that expanding spray foam and shoot it down the end to seal and add stiffness , the stuff in the can . Also another thought for you , I never know from time to time if I'll need to stake out when I think I'll be in deep water most of the time fishing but a pole that will easly go in the front hatch makes for better storage for when you do need it.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jason,
Why did you make the handle that shap? Any special reason? can it be a simple (small) T connector?


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance. What the arf is that thing for?


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

7.62 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. What the arf is that thing for?


Kayak jousting in case the fishing gets slow! 

I do not fish flats very often but I was thinking about making some sort of push pole for standing up while snakehead hunting up here. Is there a reason you guys don't just anchor your boat instead of relying on a stick?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

redfish12 said:


> Kayak jousting in case the fishing gets slow!
> 
> I do not fish flats very often but I was thinking about making some sort of push pole for standing up while snakehead hunting up here. Is there a reason you guys don't just anchor your boat instead of relying on a stick?


In shallow water it is just easier to use the pole versus fighting with the anchor and rope. I have one of the Yak Attack Park n poles and absolutely love it


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

No real reason Joe. Just to make it thicker and more comfy in the hand. That's all preference. 

7.62 this serves two purposes. One, while standing in the yak you use it to push yourself just like the flats boats in the tropics. Two, in shallow water you don't need to fight with your anchor. Just stuck it down in the water and into the sand or mud bellow you and you're parked.


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

I would go short and heavy and sharp on the bottom end. You would want to deploy this like a spear to sink into the bottom with a rope to retrieve in deep water. I would add a decent amound of weight and cut it down to 4-5 ft max , smaller diameter to store in rod holder on crate. Drill drain holes in the shaft, you dont want any bouyancy at all. Add some weight like gravel or concrete to about 3 lbs, seal off the point so it will slide ito the mud, drill holes towards the top and chuck it down in the mud. A good one will reach down 8-10 feet and remove easily. I dont know why you would need a push pole in a yak, maybe sometimes. it can also double as a drift anchor if you just drag it around. Yours looks mighty long and i think it would be a pain in the ass to work with.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Everything you mentioned is the exact opposite of what I'm after.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea, its not meant to be an anchor just a pole to stick in the bottom and to push with.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

If you drill holes in the top of the handle , it wont get stopped up with mud. Also it is a little small for a stake out pole. Try using 1" pvc, it wont flex as much. I just got my yak attack stake out pole and cant wait to try it.


----------



## mermaid hunter (Jul 28, 2011)

I use an old cue stick, good for poling while seated, fits thru scupper for staking out and doubles as a fish billy when needed!


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

I guess it would make sense if I tried using one, but I just don't see how 6' of rope with a clip on the end that you attach to your handle is more of a PITA than your very long piece of pvc. For a push pole maybe, but the paddle works pretty well at that task. I like the DIY though and that it is made to fit your purpose. You'll have to give us a review after using it.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

nice job.... I would fashion a wooden dowel to fit into the end and sharpen it to help stiffen the tip and keep the mud out.....just a thought


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

cducer said:


> nice job.... I would fashion a wooden dowel to fit into the end and sharpen it to help stiffen the tip and keep the mud out.....just a thought


Didn't think of that. It would be greed. I wonder how the wood would hold up though.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the all comments. you guys answered the most of my questions.

joe


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

I use a push pole alll the time duck hunting, mine has collapsable duck feet on the end, your handle end would serve better as a push pole in the mud, pushing with the sharp end will not work, it will sink into the muck and you willl go backwards trying to pull it out. i would push with the handle underwater, but if its full of air and wants to float it will be useless and a major pain in the A$$. often on the 'Flats' i will "pole" for miles in my yak just by standing up and using my paddle, but in a john boat or duck boat you need a pole END that will not sink in the mud. The paddle is much lighter and easy to handle than a 10' pole , when i want to anchor i simply drop my weighted stake out pole in. It will sink and hold firm in up to 20' and pulls out easily, and never ever snags. I see some yaks with so much crap/gear on them it has to add 30-40 pounds. If i am paddling my fat A$$ 5-10 miles a trip i am keeping my gear as light and simpe as possible. Batteries, pumps, 8 rods, buckets, nets, etc. just the bare essentials and good safety gear. Golight GoFAST


----------

